# In treating pigeon pox



## warriec

Hi ya all,

I found a new way to treat pigeons with pigeon pox. the medicine is home made and it works very well to dry the pox. its made from saffron, coconut oil and chilli powder. can be used all over the body but carefully around the eyes. even can be applied to chicks. the pox lesion falls off in 2 days after applying.

warriec


----------



## Maggie-NC

warriec, I'm glad this had worked for you. Lol, I doubt anyone in the states could afford saffron though. It is the most expensive spice there is.

Seems like you would need to be extra, extra careful with the chili powder because it is a hot spice.


----------



## feralpigeon

warriec said:


> Hi ya all,
> 
> I found a new way to treat pigeons with pigeon pox. the medicine is home made and it works very well to dry the pox. its made from saffron, coconut oil and chilli powder. can be used all over the body but carefully around the eyes. even can be applied to chicks. the pox lesion falls off in 2 days after applying.
> 
> warriec


Warriec, this is an interesting formula that you are providing here. It's especially interesting to me as in my reading here I'd never read of boils being
associated w/pox. Yet this ballooning symptom was recognized by Dr. Speers and he further stated that if they didn't go away on their own when the virus resolved, that they needed to be surgically removed as they can become
carcinogenic.

When I googled for the medicinal properties of saffron, here's what Wikipedia has to say:

"Medicinally, saffron has a long history as part ). Medicinally, saffron has a long history as part of traditional healing; modern medicine has also discovered saffron as having anticarcinogenic (cancer-suppressing),[17] anti-mutagenic (mutation-preventing), immunomodulating, and [56][17][55]antioxidant-like properties."

The above quote is from this site:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saffron

And @ $500 a pound for the not so premium Saffron, it would rank in with
some of the more "popular" herbs for sale right here in lovely California.  

http://www.itmonline.org/arts/saffron.htm

fp


----------



## warriec

Let me find an alternative to saffron for you guys. Let me ask around and see.


----------



## feralpigeon

warriec said:


> Let me find an alternative to saffron for you guys. Let me ask around and see.



Actually, I'd be interested in the formulation of this remedy.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks

mmm, Saffron is Saffron...don't think there would be an alternative that would be as effective!

I use it...for cookig...but VERY sparingly, as I, too, know it's the most expensive on the market...like GOLD!


----------



## warriec

You guys will get a shock, we get about 2lbs for aboust USD 10 here. pretty cheap and that the good stuff and is readily available allover


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Oh my! Is this the same saffron that they sell here in packets of one or two little stamens, pistils (whatever that part of the flower is called) for some outrageous price? I swear it's a lot pricier than gold in these parts. 
Boy, I'd love to get my hands on some of that!


----------



## warriec

really, i know this may go off topic but isnt the profit margin too great to keep for a product.


----------



## Hamza

warriec said:


> You guys will get a shock, we get about 2lbs for aboust USD 10 here. pretty cheap and that the good stuff and is readily available allover


We have it around USD4 wholesale and USD4.5-5 per 1lbs. retail..
QUite cheap and readily available.. We get it from Sri Lanka and other Spice islands...


----------



## diwaj

*Turmeric for saffron*

Hi,

Sorry, I know this is very old post, but just for clarification,

In India we use turmeric powder with coconut oil (& no chili powder)

Diwa


----------



## doveone52

Good to know!


----------



## YaSin11

Diwaj,
Thanks for the info. Can you please give me instructions/proportions on how to make this?..It would help 'cause I have a chick with sores aorund the eyes, but I didn't want to try with chili poweder+coconut oil. I have turmeric, and coconut oil. Thanks in advance 
YaSin.


----------



## Joe Black

I know is an old post but i need to find a solution to my pigoen pox... 
Can the OP post the corrent proportions to this mix..
Thanks
JB


----------



## Jay3

Joe, this isn't going to work. The pox will pass on it's own. There is no cure. Some things are said to help dry the lesions faster, but it has to run it's course.


----------



## John_D

Joe, please start a new thread about your pigeons and ask whatever questions you need to ask about Pox on there.


----------

